# iPod Touch 4 : adaptateur dock et "tiroir d'ancrage" mystère



## Timekeeper (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour. J'ai acheté le dernier iPod Touch.

Déjà je suis surpris de ne pas trouver d'adaptateur Dock dans la boite de celui-ci. Je pensais que c'était automatique.

J'ai également acheté un radio-réveil qui recharge les iPods. Ce n'était pas évident puisque un nombre important de modèles ne chargent plus les iBidules trop récents.
Mais c'est fait : le Sony ICF-C05iP, que l'on pourra appeler par son petit nom C05iP tout court.





Il est vendu avec 2 adaptateurs pour iPhone 1 et 3g(s). Et le carton précise que pour les iPod, il faudra utiliser l'adaptateur fourni avec le baladeur (mais mon Touch est vendu sans, je radote).

Le Touch étant assez proche de l'iPhone 3G, j'ai installé son adaptateur. Mais ça ne suffit absolument pas : l'iPod n'est pas tenu, il est en équilibre sur la prise Dock.
Je ne parle même pas du mal que j'ai à l'enfoncer correctement, sans que la prise ne vienne frotter sur la face avant ou sur le dos de l'appareil (je craint de monstrueuses rayures si je dois continuer comme ça).




​

Donc je suppose qu'il me faudrait un adaptateur Dock Apple spécialement conçu pour le Touch 4. Il est plus petit que les générations précédentes.
Seulement tout ce que je trouve chez Apple, concerne le Touch 2G/3G.
Je passe sur le fait que ce soit hyper cher et... blanc.


Mais il y a autre chose qui m'intrigue : l'emballage de mon radio-réveil fait mention d'un "_*tiroir d'ancrage coulissant*_" :





L'appareil dispose en effet d'une petite chose en caoutchouc :




​
Et les adaptateurs Dock d'un trou pour la laisser passer :




​
Même sur le site d'Apple cette petite chose est dessinée sur les schémas d'aide...




...mais pas documentée !


A quoi sert cette patte ? Quand j'appuie dessus elle s'enfonce un peu, mais je ne sais pas comment la faire sortir : j'imagine que si elle pouvait sortir et traverser mon adaptateur Dock pour iPhone 3G, mon iPod Touch serait déjà plus facile à installer.

J'ai deux autres questions sans réponses et pourtant saisissantes : pourquoi Apple ne propose-t-elle pas d'adaptateur pour le Touch 4G ?
Et pourquoi n'est-il pas offert avec le baladeur ?


----------



## cookie (29 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que tu as essayé avec l'adaptateur iPod Touch 2/3g ?
Parce que le 4g a en fait la même forme mais la courbure de l'arrière de l'appareil est simplement coupée net.
Peut-être que ça fonctionnera ?

C'est quand même dingue qu'Apple ne fournisse plus un bout de plastique à 50cent !


----------



## Timekeeper (29 Septembre 2010)

Jaimerais bien essayer&#8230; si j'en avais un sous la main. Mais a 9&#8364; je vais éviter de prendre le risque à l'aveugle. 
Ce qui m'étonne c'est le silence d'Apple à ce sujet : si l'adaptateur 2G/3G était compatible ils pourraient le préciser et si non pourquoi ne pas en proposer un nouveau modèle ?
Plus que désolant l'absence dadaptateur dans l'emballage est surprenant.


----------



## cookie (29 Septembre 2010)

Désolé, j'avais mal lu ton message.
Je pensais que tu avais reçu aussi des adaptateur pour iPod Touch 2/3g. Désolé.
Effectivement, c'est plutôt lourd de devoir payer encore pour un adaptateur dont tu n'es pas certain qu'il va fonctionner.
Peut-être aller voir dans un Apple Store pour tester ou te faire conseiller ?


----------



## Timekeeper (29 Septembre 2010)

Oui. Et puis je vais voir si AppleCare peut me répondre. Je ne sais même pas si ils répondent par mail ou uniquement par téléphone.

Sinon une explication à ce "tiroir d'ancrage" ? Si ça existe aussi sur le Dock Apple, je devrais pouvoir trouver quelqu'un qui sait s'en servir ?


----------



## Timekeeper (1 Octobre 2010)

Sinon certaines housses de protection sont vendues avec l'adaptateur Dock qui-va-bien.
Je pense à la iSkin Touch qui me fait envie. Seul souci, iSkin n'a encore rien annoncé pour les nouveaux iPods (grrr, décidément !)


----------



## Timekeeper (13 Octobre 2010)

cookie a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as essayé avec l'adaptateur iPod Touch 2/3g ?
> Parce que le 4g a en fait la même forme mais la courbure de l'arrière de l'appareil est simplement coupée net.
> Peut-être que ça fonctionnera ?



Apple a enfin sorti des adaptateurs particuliers pour le 4G :
http://store.apple.com/fr-business/product/MC650ZM/A?mco=MTkzODUyMTU

9,01 centimes, c'est le centime de trop 


J'ai envoyé un mail à iSkin également : le chargé de clientèle dit ne pas pouvoir se prononcer sur la présence ou non d'un adaptateur dans les housses 4G, mais qu'il faisait remonter la suggestion à la direction (wow).
Mais rien sur une hypothétique date de sortie, je risque d'être allé voir ailleurs avant...




> Dear Pierre,
> 
> Thank you for your email. At this time, I am unsure whether or not the new
> iSkins for the iPod Touch4G will include a dock adapter. However, I can
> ...



J'ai envie de prendre une housse à 6 euros sur eBay et pour l'adaptateur, je sais pas. Lot de 3 Apple et... peinture noire pour aller sur mon réveil ? :mouais:



Punaise vendre un iPod sans son adaptateur c'est dégueulasse.


----------



## mchapuis (5 Janvier 2011)

Salut,
@ Timekeeper ton ipod touch 4G avant d'acheter ses bouts de plastoc rentrait dans ton appareil ?
même si c'était pas super adapté et un peu bancal ...

non parce que moi j'en ai un de touch 4G et un poste sony srs-gu10ip (des baffles) et il rentre pas du tout, la broche à l'air plus fine enfin c'est pas compatible et je veux pas forcer...

par contre l'ipod de ma copine un nano 6G lui rentre impek .... 

et j'ai bien l'impression que c'est pas en achetant ce bout de plastoc qu'ils appelent adaptateur ca rentrera mieux car il s'agit de la broche même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------

bon en fait si ca rentre mais faut y aller à coup de marteau !


----------

